# Wraps bad for developing hips?



## rabbitmomma

I just got back from an appointment with DD where they did an ultrasound of her hips, and apparently both of her hips aren't quite developing how they'd like and showing signs of possible hip dysplasia. The woman doing the scan said that since she was only 6 weeks old, it's not too much of a concern and usually it corrects itself. But she took one look at my moby wrap and went off on one about how they should be banned because they're horrible for hip and feet development, because the feet and legs are squished in. She made it seem like that's why DD's hips were developing the way they were, and said that from now on I should position her in the wrap so that her feet hang out instead of in.

Being only 6 weeks, DD still loves to be all snuggled up in the wrap, so I was a little bummed out and slightly cautious about what she was saying. I've tried having her feet out a few times, and she just doesn't like it as much. I always try to position her feet in there so she's froggie legged with her knees higher than her butt and her feet pointing outwards. i have to admit though that sometimes her legs do get squished, even though her knees are always higher than her bum. I thought that that was okay though, and never really considered a problem with leg development.

We love our moby wrap and the newborn hug hold, and I would be really bummed out if I couldn't use that position anymore as DD loves it and always falls asleep right away. Does anyone know if there's any truth to the newborn holds where the feet are squished in causing hip problems? And if so, any advice on how to position her so that we're avoiding that?


----------



## Katarianna

The fabric is so stretchy for the wraps, she could stretch out of she wanted to. I am just not sure I believe it. If it was really an issue I think we would have head about it by now, like with the Bjorn.


----------



## macandcheese

As long as her legs are in the froggy position, which is sounds like you are careful about, then her hips should be fine.

This page (by Sleepy Wrap, which is the same as a Moby), has some nice photos and drawings that depict proper leg and hip positioning for babies, as well as a good explanation about why this is not harmful, and even beneficial:

http://www.sleepywrap.com/2008/11/strollers-baby-carriers-and-infant-stress/


----------



## GoGoGirl

I know the Babywearing Institute is now teaching that babies should have their legs out from birth (but in a supported squat of course, not crotch dangling). The reasoning behind it is that wearing with legs in is a forced position, and can force the hips and spine into an unnatural position.

There's a bit of info on their website:

"Why should baby's feet be outside rather than inside the baby carrier when worn chest to chest or on the babywearer's back?

Research has shown how important the slightly tilted position of the pelvic floor for the hip is. If the legs are inside, the spine bears some of the jolts that would otherwise be absorbed by the squatting straddle position of the legs and knees. Baby can also not be actively involved in stabilizing him or herself which gives the baby a sense of loss of control. If baby is still all rolled up, try massaging and stretching baby's legs at least every time you change your baby. With legs in, the babywearer should not be moving around much but rather sitting down with the baby in the carrier. The spread-squatting position is the best for baby's hip development, hence a cradle position is not recommended, even for tiny babies."


----------



## Mom2M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl*
> 
> I know the Babywearing Institute is now teaching that babies should have their legs out from birth (but in a supported squat of course, not crotch dangling). The reasoning behind it is that wearing with legs in is a forced position, and can force the hips and spine into an unnatural position.
> 
> There's a bit of info on their website:
> 
> "Why should baby's feet be outside rather than inside the baby carrier when worn chest to chest or on the babywearer's back?
> 
> Research has shown how important the slightly tilted position of the pelvic floor for the hip is. If the legs are inside, the spine bears some of the jolts that would otherwise be absorbed by the squatting straddle position of the legs and knees. Baby can also not be actively involved in stabilizing him or herself which gives the baby a sense of loss of control. If baby is still all rolled up, try massaging and stretching baby's legs at least every time you change your baby. With legs in, the babywearer should not be moving around much but rather sitting down with the baby in the carrier. The spread-squatting position is the best for baby's hip development, hence a cradle position is not recommended, even for tiny babies."


Interesting info, thanks for the link


----------



## TiffanyToo

I would recommend a woven wrap for a baby with hip dysplasia. The woven wrap will not stretch there by changing babies form in the wrap. A stretch knit will change as baby is worn. The wrap loosens as the fibers stretch.

You want the wrap to firmly support baby in the spread squat position. The position is knees of baby about level with belly button, spread about shoulder width apart and knees bent about 90 degrees.


----------



## rabbitmomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl*
> 
> I know the Babywearing Institute is now teaching that babies should have their legs out from birth (but in a supported squat of course, not crotch dangling). The reasoning behind it is that wearing with legs in is a forced position, and can force the hips and spine into an unnatural position.
> 
> There's a bit of info on their website:
> 
> "Why should baby's feet be outside rather than inside the baby carrier when worn chest to chest or on the babywearer's back?
> 
> Research has shown how important the slightly tilted position of the pelvic floor for the hip is. If the legs are inside, the spine bears some of the jolts that would otherwise be absorbed by the squatting straddle position of the legs and knees. Baby can also not be actively involved in stabilizing him or herself which gives the baby a sense of loss of control. If baby is still all rolled up, try massaging and stretching baby's legs at least every time you change your baby. With legs in, the babywearer should not be moving around much but rather sitting down with the baby in the carrier. The spread-squatting position is the best for baby's hip development, hence a cradle position is not recommended, even for tiny babies."


Huh, thanks for that. With all this conflicting info, I'm getting confused! Is there a reason why this little hip dysplacia fact isn't very well-known, and why the people who make stretchy wraps- i.e. Moby- still encourage babies to be sitting legs in when it can cause improper hip development? I just don't understand that.

TIffanyToo, we actually do have a woven wrap, but DD really isn't keen on it yet. She likes the soft fabric of stretchy wraps, and again just doesn't like having her legs dangling out. Sigh...


----------



## GoGoGirl

Moby isn't exactly known for their concern with babywearing safety! Up until recently, they showed a back carry in their instruction booklet (back carries are extremely unsafe in stretchy wraps). They did finally take the back carry out of their instructions, but a representative from Moby said it was because back carries are "advanced," not because they are dangerous in a Moby.







They also showed facing out carries (or maybe still do?) even though that's not recommended. Moby also claims their wraps hold up to 35 lb kids, which is just not true at all. Really, it's about increasing sales, and not necessarily about what's best for the babies. Bummer, right?


----------



## katelove

OP, if your LO still likes her feet tucked in could you maybe pull the chest band down and cover them with that. Her legs would still be out in the sense that they wouldn't be froggied up in the cross straps but she'd still have the sense of them being covered and tucked in.


----------



## schoonersam

So I've been wearing my 3.5 month old DD in a stretchy wrap since day 3 and what's interesting is that I feel like I was told the exact opposite (and continue to be, btw), "...don't split up their legs until later." I just always check to make sure that she's got a nice even "yoga baby" stance in there and that nothing is squishing on anything else.
Also, re:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> OP, if your LO still likes her feet tucked in could you maybe pull the chest band down and cover them with that. Her legs would still be out in the sense that they wouldn't be froggied up in the cross straps but she'd still have the sense of them being covered and tucked in.


now that I am starting to split up her legs, this is what I do. With both sides of wrap stretched well out under her bum, I then stretch the outer layer over her feet too.

Of course this makes it all sound smooth as silk, and I'm actually about to post another thread about transitioning from my stretchy wrap for other reasons (she's wiggling like heck).


----------



## rabbitmomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl*
> 
> Moby isn't exactly known for their concern with babywearing safety! Up until recently, they showed a back carry in their instruction booklet (back carries are extremely unsafe in stretchy wraps). They did finally take the back carry out of their instructions, but a representative from Moby said it was because back carries are "advanced," not because they are dangerous in a Moby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also showed facing out carries (or maybe still do?) even though that's not recommended. Moby also claims their wraps hold up to 35 lb kids, which is just not true at all. Really, it's about increasing sales, and not necessarily about what's best for the babies. Bummer, right?


Ha, yeah come to think of it I did see a front carry hold in their booklet. Boo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> OP, if your LO still likes her feet tucked in could you maybe pull the chest band down and cover them with that. Her legs would still be out in the sense that they wouldn't be froggied up in the cross straps but she'd still have the sense of them being covered and tucked in.


I'll have to experiment with this today and see what happens! Typical, right when I'm getting used to wearing her feet in!


----------



## guatemama1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katarianna*
> 
> The fabric is so stretchy for the wraps, she could stretch out of she wanted to. I am just not sure I believe it. If it was really an issue I think we would have head about it by now, like with the Bjorn.


This thread is interesting as a newbie --- I've been wondering why the Baby Bjorn is so popular? Doesn't it go against babywearing rules? The whole not dangling by the crotch, not face out thing? It seems like the Bjorn is everywhere!


----------



## 1love4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoGoGirl*
> 
> Moby isn't exactly known for their concern with babywearing safety! Up until recently, they showed a back carry in their instruction booklet (back carries are extremely unsafe in stretchy wraps). They did finally take the back carry out of their instructions, but a representative from Moby said it was because back carries are "advanced," not because they are dangerous in a Moby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also showed facing out carries (or maybe still do?) even though that's not recommended. Moby also claims their wraps hold up to 35 lb kids, which is just not true at all. Really, it's about increasing sales, and not necessarily about what's best for the babies. Bummer, right?


I just recieved a Moby as a gift and it only shows chest to chest carries in the booklet now. The newborn one and the one with legs out. The pictures in the booklet of the legs out carry show the babys legs not being supported to the knees which I have heard that is supposed to be how a baby is carried, in a sitting position with their butt and legs up to the knees supported? Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## GoGoGirl

You're definitely right that the baby's legs should be supported all the way to the knees (and their knees should be above their bum) in a legs out carry. Hmm, I wonder why the booklet doesn't show it like that? My booklet is from 2009...I'd love to see a current one to see their recommendations! I think Moby has videos on their site of how to do the carries too...I wonder if those are at least physiologically appropriate.


----------



## HeatherArtLife

*Does she really know?*



rabbitmomma said:


> I just got back from an appointment with DD where they did an ultrasound of her hips, and apparently both of her hips aren't quite developing how they'd like and showing signs of possible hip dysplasia. The woman doing the scan said that since she was only 6 weeks old, it's not too much of a concern and usually it corrects itself. But she took one look at my moby wrap and went off on one about how they should be banned because they're horrible for hip and feet development, because the feet and legs are squished in. She made it seem like that's why DD's hips were developing the way they were, and said that from now on I should position her in the wrap so that her feet hang out instead of in.


My distinct understanding (from the Hip Dysplasia Association, too) is that keeping them up in the M is absolutely the best for hips, especially with signs of dysplasia as this keeps the bone-in-socket formation. Dangling legs allow the ball to fall out of the socket. The woman doing the scan is NOT a doctor and does NOT know what she is talking about. Really. Don't worry. Keep calm and carry on! :grin:


----------



## Claire Benneth

HeatherArtLife said:


> My distinct understanding (from the Hip Dysplasia Association, too) is that keeping them up in the M is absolutely the best for hips, especially with signs of dysplasia as this keeps the bone-in-socket formation. Dangling legs allow the ball to fall out of the socket. The woman doing the scan is NOT a doctor and does NOT know what she is talking about. Really. Don't worry. Keep calm and carry on! :grin:


Absolutely agree with you, Heather! She's not a doctor. People are carrying in an M for thousands of years and hip dysplasia is not a well known issue in ancient societies. 

Well said, carry on.

Claire


----------



## Owlyce

my middle had hip dysplasia. Carried her in a wide base front carrier for the first two months. Next follow up, it had resolved itself. Any carrier that keeps them in a wide "froggy" position will help.


----------

